# bream



## SHUT UP AND FISH (Oct 21, 2007)

we drove over to tensaw (i think thats how you spell it) and did a little bream fishing. we ended up catching a nice mess of fish. we had 26 bream,shellcracker,blue gill, etc. and one catfish. overall not a bad day on the water. sorry no pics:toast


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

But a nice day out.:clap


----------



## boutwell_43 (Oct 11, 2007)

Sounds like you had a good trip. That would be a plenty to keep the grease popping.


----------

